# Maple Platter



## Mlyle (Aug 7, 2020)

View attachment 191791

14” x 3” maple I found in my wood shed been there
For yrs...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 8, 2020)

Pic not visible to me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Aug 8, 2020)

Me either. "you don't have permission". What the heck?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 8, 2020)

@Mlyle Did you download this pic directly to the site or did you do it through a 3rd party offsite photo service or app?


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Aug 8, 2020)

This happened to one of my posts. I previewed the post with pictures and then deleted one of the pics directly on the post. The pic still showed up as a link that went nowhere.


----------



## Mlyle (Aug 8, 2020)

???????????

help


----------



## Mlyle (Aug 8, 2020)

I downloaded from my IPhone....


----------



## Mlyle (Aug 8, 2020)

I have no idea what is going on


----------



## Mlyle (Aug 8, 2020)

Why do I have a small green icon on my picture displayed?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 8, 2020)

The green icon shows you are now online


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Aug 8, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> The green icon shows you are now online


Eric, you passed up a great opportunity here. That green icon could have been so many things... and yet you did the honorable thing and told the truth. Enjoy your clear conscience!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 8, 2020)

Well.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 8, 2020)

I was torn

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mlyle (Aug 8, 2020)

oh! thanks Eric! Where am I?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## William Tanner (Aug 8, 2020)

Still want to see your platter

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mlyle (Aug 8, 2020)

efforting. lol


----------



## Mlyle (Aug 8, 2020)

ok maybe now

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mlyle (Aug 8, 2020)

can u see me now??????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mlyle (Aug 8, 2020)

Finally....I believe i was trying to attach a photo
too large....


----------



## Mlyle (Aug 8, 2020)

thanks for the help!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 8, 2020)

Looks good!


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Aug 8, 2020)

The build up was worth it, awesome looking platter!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Aug 8, 2020)

Are you sanding by hand with the lathe running? The reason I ask is because you have the same sanding scratches that I was getting when I was sanding by hand. I switched to power sanding. I use my cordless drill with either a 2” or 3” sanding disk. It was a major game changer for me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## trc65 (Aug 8, 2020)

Beautiful platter! Worth the wait!


----------



## Maverick (Aug 8, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Mlyle (Aug 8, 2020)

Thanks all
@trc65 I mostly power sand......and yes this
platter as i look at it needs much more removal of tool marks.......
So I believe for me sanding by hand is
not my prob.
This piece was turned wet a year ago.....then put away...
when i pulled it out of my shed a week ago the
spigot on the bottom was really out of shape
and then i had an amateurs prob truing this
big boys face....thats my excuse anyway....
And i always seem to have probs with BLM
sanding ....and it takes me longer to sand soft maple...
Maybe i sand at too fast of a spindle speed....
but i hate to sand really slow...I am prob too impatient.
so back to the sand pile.....lol

and i do appreciate the comments.....!!!

thanx agin

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Aug 8, 2020)

Mlyle said:


> Thanks all
> @trc65 I mostly power sand......and yes this
> platter as i look at it needs much more removal of tool marks.......
> So I believe for me sanding by hand is
> ...


It looks like sanding marks. If you are using a power sander, it could be the edge of the paper. I fought those little lines for a long time. I’d put in the time sanding, think I’m done and those damn lines show their face. I was cutting up 5 inch disks into 2 inch disks. The cut edges were rough and would cause those marks. Had to just bite the bullet and buy the 2 inch disks.


----------



## trc65 (Aug 8, 2020)

One thing I do when I've got isolated areas like that is sand just that area with the lathe off, then turn it back on and sand to feather that area into the rest of the piece.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 8, 2020)

Brandon Sloan said:


> Are you sanding by hand with the lathe running? The reason I ask is because you have the same sanding scratches that I was getting when I was sanding by hand. I switched to power sanding. I use my cordless drill with either a 2” or 3” sanding disk. It was a major game changer for me.
> 
> View attachment 191822


 I hate to do this to you, Brandon, but I don't think they are scratches. It's some type of wood discoloration. I get it in Mesquite quite a bit. Pick the end of a scratch, measure it from the rim. Then measure it from the other end to the rim. Your measurements won't be the same. A "scratch" from a spinning object will always give you equal measurements. 

Michael, have you finished the bottom yet. If not, spend some time decorating it. ........ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Brandon Sloan (Aug 8, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> I hate to do this to you, Brandon, but I don't think they are scratches. It's some type of wood discoloration. I get it in Mesquite quite a bit. Pick the end of a scratch, measure it from the rim. Then measure it from the other end to the rim. Your measurements won't be the same. A "scratch" from a spinning object will always give you equal measurements.
> 
> Michael, have you finished the bottom yet. If not, spend some time decorating it. ........ Jerry (in Tucson)


Jerry, please don’t ever hesitate to call me out. I don’t get offended. I’ve also been wrong once or twice in this life. 

Michael, I hope I didn’t come across the wrong way. I’ll reiterate that it’s a beautiful turning. Let us know how everything turns out.


----------



## djg (Aug 8, 2020)

Worth the wait. Very nice!


----------



## Mlyle (Aug 9, 2020)

I just have the spigot/tenon to remove and smooth off
The bottom and it will be done.
And of course to remove scratches!

Again thanks for the comments


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 10, 2020)

Very nice platter.


----------



## Barb (Aug 14, 2020)

Beautiful platter!


----------



## Mlyle (Aug 14, 2020)

@Barb Thanks so much


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 14, 2020)

Love the platter! Can't turn that large of a piece on my lathe. Chuck


----------



## Mlyle (Aug 14, 2020)

My lathe is a 18/36 Laguna. I am wishing I had the
24/36 sometimes.
The outboard accessories can add up in price.
Thanks for the nice words!!


----------

